# anybody  huntin canadian geese ?



## LOGTROLLER (Jan 9, 2013)

It took me 2 yrs to convince my wife to let me mount some geese on the wall. Problem now is ,I have no birds to take to the taxidermist. I don't hunt birds myself. A friend i work with said he may get me a couple this season,but he doesn't really hunt for geese. The season is near to end and i would like to ask if anyone could help me. I would like to have 2 geese for mounting. I'm in Harris Co. Ga. I don't mind driving to pick them up Thanks


----------



## across the river (Jan 9, 2013)

LOGTROLLER said:


> It took me 2 yrs to convince my wife to let me mount some geese on the wall. Problem now is ,I have no birds to take to the taxidermist. I don't hunt birds myself. A friend i work with said he may get me a couple this season,but he doesn't really hunt for geese. The season is near to end and i would like to ask if anyone could help me. I would like to have 2 geese for mounting. I'm in Harris Co. Ga. I don't mind driving to pick them up Thanks



Larry Young Jr. is the goose man.  Send him a PM.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 9, 2013)

*canada goose

Good luck with your search. Wish I could help.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 9, 2013)

I live in augusta and could do a goose hunt and knock a few for ya if your interested in coming all that way


----------



## LOGTROLLER (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Huntndemgaducks , I would go all that way if need be. I don't have any birds yet. I've been contacted by several hunters (Thank Ya'll) but no commitments. Keep me posted.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 10, 2013)

i got one in freezer i live in auburn ga


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wish I would have known we had 10 on the ground the other day.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bob, You cant count on Mark to kill anything. Ill get you a couple at Cooper Creek

Thomas


----------



## pignjig10lb (Jan 13, 2013)

Wished I would have known just cleaned a few from yesterdays hunt. I'm just up the road from you so maybe I'll bust a few more i the next two weeks. I like my odds, we are covered up with geese.


----------



## jatola77 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive got one in the freezer im in Reynolds pm me if you want it


----------



## LOGTROLLER (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks again ya'll


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 23, 2013)

Canadian geese? Do they have a passport. There Canada geese


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 24, 2013)

mguthrie said:


> Canadian geese? Do they have a passport. There Canada geese



The few I killed this year showed me their green card right before they got hqmmered


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 24, 2013)

killer elite said:


> They grew up in Columbia county.LOL/LOL/LOL/



All 6 banded at big hart... Haha McDuffie cty sir! Hahaha


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 24, 2013)

mguthrie said:


> Canadian geese? Do they have a passport. There Canada geese



*They're

Correct not, lest ye be correct.


----------



## camarine1 (Jan 24, 2013)

mguthrie said:


> Canadian geese? Do they have a passport. There Canada geese




I might sound crazy, but it drives me nuts when I hear/read this correction. 

I have been hunting geese for 13 years and I refer to them as Canadians. Would you correct someone for referring to them as honkers? For that matter, would you correct somebody for calling a Ringneck a "Ringer" or a Northern Shoveler a "Spoonie."

While we are being technical. Which species of Canada goose are we talking aboot, eh? Atlantic, Hudson Bay or Interior, Giant, Moffitt's or Great Basin, Lesser, Dusky and Vancouver.

Alright. I am done. I'll get off my soap box.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 24, 2013)

camarine1 said:


> I might sound crazy, but it drives me nuts when I hear/read this correction.
> 
> I have been hunting geese for 13 years and I refer to them as Canadians. Would you correct someone for referring to them as honkers? For that matter, would you correct somebody for calling a Ringneck a "Ringer" or a Northern Shoveler a "Spoonie."
> 
> ...



I agree with you. These guys drive me nuts with that stuff. Guy is asking for some geese, That's all.


----------



## Brianf (Jan 24, 2013)

If I they come I shoot em. I don't care where they are from. 
It's not like he called them Mexicans.


----------



## chadf (Jan 24, 2013)

Go play a game of golf and use your club to harvest some!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 24, 2013)

camarine1 said:


> I might sound crazy, but it drives me nuts when I hear/read this correction.
> 
> I have been hunting geese for 13 years and I refer to them as Canadians. Would you correct someone for referring to them as honkers? For that matter, would you correct somebody for calling a Ringneck a "Ringer" or a Northern Shoveler a "Spoonie."
> 
> ...



No I would not. I call them Canadians too. Everyone has a nicknames for the different birds.  They should be call Ga. HONKERS because 95% of them are born and rise in Ga.  I have been hunting them scents they open the season. When you could take 1 per. year to now where you can take 5 aday.  This should be another post, because this guy was asking if someone had goose so he could mount it. True he should tell us what kind of goose. I figure that he was talking about Canadain goose scents that is about all we have in Ga.
To his question? I might have 1 for you after this weekend, Just let me know. sent me a pm.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## camarine1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Larry Young Jr said:


> No I would not. I call them Canadians too. Everyone has a nicknames for the different birds.  They should be call Ga. HONKERS because 95% of them are born and rise in Ga.  I have been hunting them scents they open the season. When you could take 1 per. year to now where you can take 5 aday.  This should be another post, because this guy was asking if someone had goose so he could mount it. True he should tell us what kind of goose. I figure that he was talking about Canadain goose scents that is about all we have in Ga.
> To his question? I might have 1 for you after this weekend, Just let me know. sent me a pm.
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry



Larry,

just kidding about the species of Canadian. I just said that to further my point. 

Since you are a goose aficionado like myself. (Although, you have more experience). I thought you would find this article from the DU website interesting on resident geese.

http://www.ducks.org/conservation/w...standing-waterfowl-story-of-the-giants?poe=wr

Clint


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 24, 2013)

camarine1 said:


> Larry,
> 
> just kidding about the species of Canadian. I just said that to further my point.
> 
> ...



Learned a lot there, thanks for posting.


----------



## LOGTROLLER (Jan 24, 2013)

wow! just lookin to put a couple birds on the wall sure did stir up a bunch of technical mumbo. I'm just lookin for some big birds to occupy some space on a big wall.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 24, 2013)

Somebody should really let the folks at DU know that it just really doesn't matter if you call them Canadians. I see they called them Canada geese... every time in fact.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

Man asked for some geese. Those of you who offered help, thank you. The rest, let it go.


----------

